# font color won't change in preview browser



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello. I am a complete amateur at creating websites so bear with me.

if i want to change the location of my css sheet, how would i go about redirecting all the different pieces of it?

for example if i have this:

[TD]For Export Buyers [/TD]

and my root folder is in a completely different place, do I have to type the <a href="file:correctfolder> or whatever, or is there a simpler way to redirect it? don't know if this makes any sense.


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

please excuse the title. that was a different question.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

No, that doesn't make alot of sense really 

If you're making a website to go on the internet, you can't use the paths you're using as they are pointing to files on your computer... and your whole computer won't be on the server!!

you need them to be relative to the files as they will be on server...

for example if you upload index.html to your server, and have another page (buyers.html) which is within a directory /services/. you would like it from index.html like this

services/buyers.html

Simple.

If you have those file://c etc etc links in your website, you're going to need to remove them all and start afresh.

depending on what software you are using you can set it to use absolute or relative paths when building links. Use relative.

I think it'll help heaps if you read this:

http://webdesign.about.com/od/beginningtutorials/a/aa040502a.htm
and
http://www.coffeecup.com/help/articles/absolute-vs-relative-pathslinks/


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

that's what i was afraid of. i have to start all over. i'll tell you what i'm trying to do:

i'm trying to edit a website that was previously made on a completely different computer. so i copied all the files from the ftp site folder and put them into a folder on my computer. then, i tried to make a "new site" on dreamweaver. however, when i open up any given page of the site, it is full of broken links, missing photos, messed up fonts, etc. i don't get why this is happening because all the files that it needs are in the root folder. (and so is the css sheet)

i wondered if maybe i should be importing the site rather than starting a new one, but when i try to do this it wants me to get a .ste file which i can't seem to locate.

is there anything i can do? i don't know enough about style sheets to recreate a whole new one for the site so i was hoping i'd be able to use the one from before!


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

ps: i read that article that you linked me to. so as far as i can tell, the paths are relative. correct me if i'm wrong but they look like this:
<img src="../../images/en/lc.gif"


----------



## xstext (Mar 19, 2009)

yes....
your links are relative.
And they point to multiple layers of folders. 
Those same folders (and the files/images within them) must exist on the host server (ultimately, the one on the internet). 
Either that, or you can create your own folders/paths (which might be easier for you). 
Regardless, the paths in your code must reference existing paths on the host.

BUT....
(and this is not the answer that your gonna want):

You really need to learn the basics of html and stop relying on Dreamweaver to do everything for you.
Because if you can't resolve a broken image link (or external CSS link), then it's obvious that you lack some of the most basic skills that you'll need to accomplish what your trying to do.

That aside....
do you know how to re-write the paths in your code... or re-create the folders (on your local host) to match the paths in the code ?


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i've been working with dw for all of a couple days, so don't know much. if it came down to it i could probably rewrite a path but the thing is, i haven't altered the folders at all since copying it off the ftp site folder...like everything is in the exact same place that it was when the site was working. so the paths in the code DO match the paths of the folders. i've checked and double checked that. 

i attached the css style sheet and that got rid of the majority of my broken links as well as restoration of the fonts. it didn't automatically detect the css doc within the root folder and i just didn't know how to activate it. but...

now there's just a couple little missing things: the corners of my buttons are no longer rounded, there's a couple missing shapes/images. 

i'm not gonna deny that i'm very uneducated on dreamweaver. but i'm probably using the wrong terminology and maybe that's a bit deceiving. i know how to reset links and reinsert pictures and that. i know how to change the properties of different css styles. sort of. but i'm just a 17 yr old trying to teach myself dreamweaver so i can fix my dad's company's website and let's just say i work better when i'm taught by someone else. 

but i do appreciate all your input!
is there anything else that could be preventing the few missing pieces from showing up?


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

i guess i should have specified that:

my plan was to copy the files off the ftp site folder, edit the site on my computer, and then replace the old site files with the updated ones. 

i'm not connected directly to the site. the site continues to run in its current version without any sign of revisions because i'm not editing it within the ftp folder. do you know what i mean? i'm sorry... i don't use the right terminology and am terrible at explaining myself.


----------



## affleckneedshelp (Mar 17, 2009)

ahh... figured it out.
thanks for all your help.


----------

